# shrimp + killifish? (fundulopanchax oeseri)



## Deviantaj (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi all I have a 12 gallon aquapod with 1 male and 2 female killifish (fundulopanchax oeseri). Just wondering if there were any shrimp that I can put with them or if it would be a bad idea. My dad used to have some gularis and he said that would be a bad idea, but gularis get huge, these oeseri it seems will reach max size of 6-8 cm. Any suggestions and ideas would be great.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I had amphyosemion australe (forgive horrid spelling mistake) with amano shrimp. and that worked okayish.

Those are the mellowest killis though and teven they would nip the shrimp out of curiousity sometimes because killis like to bite things...

could killis actually kill a larger shrimp? I doubt it. Especially the smaller killis. But I can't tell you for sure whether theyd be harassed. 

I say just buy some large amano shrimp and watch what happens.
They like slightly harder cooler water just like killis anyways


----------

